# Equilibrium Blu Ray



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

From DVD to Japanese HD DVD and now Canadian Blu Ray, Equilibrium has never looked or sounded so good! I always thought this was a visually dark film and the way it was supposed to be, then I watched the Blu version last night was surprised at the color pallet. Monotone and bright, images very detailed and blacks were spot on. 

When the disk arrive I was disappointed to only DD on the back of the case, once the menu came up I went to the audio setup and saw the was a DTS MA option!! Sound was great! The room was filled with gunfire, the score as well! The previous two versions had very little LFE, this one makes up for it!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never watched it, but your description is forcing me to add it to my long list of movies to see.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It's a fun movie Matt, just check your brain at the door. Combine Farenheit 451 with Shoot em' Up and you're close.onder:


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Even better. I think I read farenheit 451 about 10 years ago but I can still picture the flame throwers burning all those books. I need to pull that book out again and find Equilibrium. I'll let you know what I think.

Matteo


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

It's an underrated film in my opinion. It got lost in the shuffle after The Matrix. Not a masterpiece by any means, but the gun combat was a creative idea and the scene where he hears music for the first time - Beethoven's 9th - is well done.


----------

